# Craziest/funniest thing they've destroyed



## sabrinamae12 (Mar 22, 2013)

Kuyani has been a very good puppy and for that, I am very blessed. Nearly all of his puppy toys were still intact until we got two rottie pups. They are toy eating machines! I swear, you look away for one second and it's destroyed. I'm constantly buying new and only getting them out for Kuy lol 

The funniest story I have is one from about eight years ago. Shortly after we moved, we got a rottie puppy named Dodger. When he was a year old, we were eating dinner and he was laying beside me. We were talking and the next thing we heard was, "rrriiipppp." I looked down and he had eaten about a quarter of my math homework! Imagine trying to convince your math teacher that your dog really DID eat your homework! He had since passed on (February 2012) to the Rainbow Bridge, due to an unexplained medical issue we are chalking up to food, but the memories live on


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My Mercy destroyed the cabling for our FIOS service, not once, but twice (in a different area than the first) causing us to loose our phone, internet and TV service. Imagine having to tell Verizon that your dog chewed up the wiring. Mercy also chewed the cord for the power adapter for our cordless phone. VTech would never get a replacement power adapter in stock, so we ended up buying new phones.:uhoh:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is about the only BAD thing Bertie has done so far (knock on wood) and I couldn't stop laughing when my sister told me about it....  

I'll just preface this with the explanation that when I'm at work, my mom, youngest brother, and one of my sisters take care of the guys for me. 

My sister shut Bertie in my room while taking Jacks outside for fresh air without the gremlin. The one mistake she made was leaving the closet doors open. There are two closets in my room, the one has all the clothes and the other is all my dog supplies, shoes, paperwork, crafts, etc.

She left the closet with all the craft stuff open. 

20 minutes later she brought Jacks back inside and went to let the gremlin out, and OMG. She was transfixed by the sight of mounds of sparkly green yarn unraveled over every inch of the floor, on the bed, and tangled around Bertie's legs. That was a fairly good sized roll of yard that I was planning to knit a hat out of. But guess that's not going to happen, LOL. 

She didn't yell at him other than repeating in an aghast tone "WHAT IS THIS". 

He went into guilt mode and ran up to lean against her and look at her like, "It attacked ME and I killed it, don't be mad at me please".


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Jasper AKA devil dog destroyed our 1 month old armchair when he was a pup! :doh: Definitely wasn't funny at the time but I can look back on it and laugh now! :bowl:


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

My black lab when I was younger destroyed one of the microfiber travel pillows with the tiny tiny white styrofoam filling. Our entire living room was covered in them and Bailey was COVERED in them from the static. It was hilarious! He looked like he was covered in powered sugar!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blackberie (Dec 13, 2012)

To name a few..

1. The carpet on the stairs
2. 3 leather couches
3. my mattress

Despite all property damage I still love him more than I love most people!!!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

$600 Tablet PC (Lab)
credit card that fell on floor (lab)
sheet rock in garage near their doggy door (Golden)
Multiple socks (both)
wife's tank tops (lab)
any toy that they claim is (indestructible) (both)
toilet paper role (lab)
$60 dog bed (golden)


I'm sure I missed a couple LOL









Not sure who did this one.. but I blame the Golden... she is smiling at me


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

Those pictures are priceless!!! Love it... But sorry about the destroyed stuff!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

AKGOLDEN, wish you could use the one of the two pups and the knocked down plant in the caption competition, the looks are hysterical!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige has only chewed one thing in his life and that was a empty butter box out of the recycle bin. 

The worst thing that has ever been chewed up was a rescue I took in abck in Dec 1993. She was horrible! my son had won a big rudolph reindeer from the local suppermarket. I had it sitting by the tree and the rescue dog was in a crate. I went shopping with my mom and son and when I got home the dog had chewed through the crate and tore up the reindeer( it was those pea size styrofoam stuffing) ripped up my wicker loveseat, chewed countless books and my sons toys plus had ripped up all the christmas gifts I had under the tree. I was SO HAPPY to see that dog go to the shelter.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

My current dogs have been pretty 'blameless' until my Charlie got hold of my hubby's cell phone and did a 'good job' of mangling it.
One of my past dogs, a lab mix, destuffed half a down comforter while we were out one night. She must have had a ton of fun, there were feathers everywhere! No matter how much I vaccuumed feathers still showed up for weeks afterward.


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear has destroyed the hedge, the Christmas tree, all the Tupperware, pack of 24 toilet rolls, kids soccer balls and he broke my leg. Oh, and all of my underwear (only mine, no one else's), he chews the string off. I love this guy to pieces and wouldn't trade him for anything in the world.






. This is worth more than all the other stuff put together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carly Bear (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, our girl decided that she wanted to get out of the house for some fresh air!
It led to early reno's!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carly Bear (Sep 2, 2012)

And how can I post the damage without posting a pic of the guilty party!!




















She's a big suck and fills the house with joy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Tuco murdered the Christmas tree along with half the ornaments...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

T&G said:


> Those pictures are priceless!!! Love it... But sorry about the destroyed stuff!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. Only thing that really bummed me out was the tablet. I had it for all of a week before my lab got it. Which was odd, it was sitting up on the couch, kinda out of sight. No clue what possessed her to chew on it. 


sadiegold said:


> AKGOLDEN, wish you could use the one of the two pups and the knocked down plant in the caption competition, the looks are hysterical!


My Golden is a riot. She has some of the best expressions and attitudes I have seen in a dog. Doesn't matter what she does, she is proud of what she accomplished (good or bad LOL)


Tuco said:


> Tuco murdered the Christmas tree along with half the ornaments...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was surprised with my pups. Of all the things that's easy for them to get to they never touched the tree except when their tails hit a random decoration off




One more pic

Bailey when she was younger. She always loved shoes. Now she just picks them up and will carry them around to get attention and have you take it away from her


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

My girl woke me up this morning [2:30 am] puking in my bed. After investigating I saw carpet fibers in it. She chewed a hole in my new carpet. She isn't even the puppy in the family. Bess is almost 9 years old. Temporary insanity? Maybe she didn't like the color!!!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Two years ago, on my birthday, my wife had a 10" chocolate cake, complete with candle letters on large toothpicks that spelled out "HAPPY BIRTHDAY".

She left the room for a couple minutes to find a lighter or matches to light the candles, having previously asking me to wait in another room until the candles were lit. I did, but Andy didn't. Jane called out, "Danny! Andy at the cake!" ,.. complete with the candle letters with their 4" long toothpicks. 

As Andy laid on the floor in the dining room with a grin and chocolate frosting all over his face, we called the vet. He said Andy's digestive juices would dissolve the toothpicks, but to be on the safe side we should feed him two slices of bread with Vaseline slapped on like peanut butter for inner lubrication. Which we did.

For two days after that we were staring at Andy's butt anytime Andy did his business. Luckily, no harm done and no wood.

Too many funny stories of Andy and food. He was a starving 2-3 year old when TVGRR pulled him from a kill shelter. He never counter surfed once, but also never missed an opportunity when it knocked regarding food. 

Funniest thing he grabbed was my dinner one night. We heard commotion by the door to the side deck. There was Andy holding my dinner horizontally in his mouth trying to figure out how to get the plate out the dog door so he wouldn't have to share with our other dogs. All without having spilled a single morsel of food. We let him eat my dinner LOL


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

^^never heard of the bread and Valvoline trick. Will have to remember that in case we ever are worried about something that wasn't suppose to be swallowed. 

My brothers dog (shelter pup....heinz 57 mix) has eaten an entire 5 pound sack of potatoes... loaf of bread and one of my dad's boneless ribeye steaks that he left to close to the counter LOL


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

> ^^never heard of the bread and Valvoline trick.


Vaseline


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Haha.. good catch.. that's what you get when you are surfing truck forums and dog forums at the same time. Just FYI I would never give my dog motor oil.. will use Vaseline if need be


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! All I can say is Wyatt is a perfect angel. He has not destroyed anything.

My first golden on the other hand destroyed our whole back yard and broke my foot


----------



## Walnut_the_Nut (Jan 25, 2012)

Area rug. 

We've been lucky as well. Nothing else has been destroyed, and he's pretty gentle with most of his toys. 

This rug ripping business needs to stop though.


----------



## TheGomi (Mar 28, 2013)

Glad to hear my boy isn't the only golden who is a bit destructive! Cooper recently destroyed and ATE (yea, actually ate) both of our DirectTv remotes (one in the bedroom and one in the living room). We had to make an emergency vet trip but he is a tough cookie. Didn't have to have surgery and passed it all. It was entertaining find whole buttons in his poop! Here is a pic of what remained of the remotes. Vet told us this one was a first! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*The Gomi*

When we go out we pick up all the remotes, phones and hide them high up, so this won't happen.


----------



## goldenwarn (Mar 14, 2013)

This is why we crate lol!!!!! Lady has not destroyed anything by chewing other than her own toys and beds. She did destroy my pampered chef bar pan by knocking it off the countertop. We had a lab/springer mix that would eat through his crate and get out, he chewed the electric wire to our water pump (very bad since after that he had seizures which eventually killed him).... 

My brother's dog ate a tic tac box...they didn't know it until part of it was ummmm sticking out. 

My dalmation growing up tried to eat out baby grand piano!


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

The other day Lyra ate an ADSL filter - this is a small box that was interconnected to 2 sets of wiring on the back of the TV. Each wire has a special clip that connects to the filter. I have no idea how she unplugged it ready to destroy it as each of the 2 wires remained perfectly intact..... A mystery! Fortunately I heard the sound of crunching and I don't think she swallowed any of it.


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh and the craziest thing she ate (some will already know this story as I posted it elsewhere on the forum) was my previous dog's ashes. :yuck:


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

My in laws lived in our basement for 6 months a few years back. Mom made a blueberry pie and left it on the counter. We had Dory and Annie at the time, she came upstairs later and found the pie's center was eaten. She asked Dad if he ate it....! We all know better, I like the edges anyway! LOL!


----------



## hannahwdel2101 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ohh good lord. I can go on forever about the things that Kie has destroyed in her 1month with us with our other golden Bear.
1. Many socks (both)
2. $20 fuzzy blanket (Kie)
3. Toilet paper rolls (both)
4. At least $100 worth of stuffed animals (both)
5. Hose (Bear)
6. Bathroom rug (which they presumably dragged down the stairs) (both)
7. Wooden starfish decorations (Bear)
I'm sure there are plenty more I forgot... After all of these though they gave me the "I'm really sorry... It just looked REALLY fun" face


----------



## Billabong (Jan 1, 2013)

Every 'indestructible' dog toy I've ever bought him and the roof off his kennel!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggie was a good puppy, but the funniest thing she destroyed was the trim on our walls...why was it funny? Because my husband kept yelling at me that the "stupid dog ruined the walls" and I kept saying "no, it wasn't her...I swear, it was not Maggie...she's a good girl.." Then, I took her outside and she pooped a solid wood poopie.


----------



## DieselDog (Oct 16, 2012)

Diesel has growing list of things that he has destroyed:
1. 2 pairs of flip flops (and not the cheap kind) and a few pairs of shoes
2. 2 of our couch pillows
3. Numerous socks, tank tops, blankets and towels
4. Two soft sides crates and 2 crate mats
5. 1 dog bed
6. He had pulled the fibers out of the carpet in numerous areas (when he was a wee fella)
7. Multiple areas of our wood trim now have been chewed
8. The wall... Yes. The actual wall
9. 8 leashes and a number of toys
10. 2 dog seat belts and 2 harnesses
11. One computer charging cord (he didn't get hurt thank god!)
12. The window sill where he likes to lay and look out the window
I'm sure there is more but I'm depressing myself with this list. I love him though and wouldn't trade him for anything! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

1) Had a 3 legged rescue (he was hit by a car when we found him and the vet had to amputate the leg, never seemed to bother him though) who chewed a hole through the garage door. 
2) Had a golden chew 3 holes through the wall of the house
3) numerous carpet attacks
4) more toys/stuffed animals than I can count
5) part of the leg of one of the table chairs (boy was my brother surprised when he sat down!)
6) several chairs/couches
7) many shoes (of course)
I could go on but decided to stop here


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Other than her own toys, here's a list if things Bella has destroyed. 

1. A plastic refrigerator magnet. 
2. A $12 library book. 
3. A science fair ribbon. 

These were all before approximately 7 months of age. I consider myself fortunate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Arggg (Jul 4, 2013)

My first little darling (1984-1996) was a very destructive puppy. Once she pulled the books out of my bookshelf (they were crammed in there tight, too) with her tiny teeth, and selected a book called "Golden Retrievers" and chewed it to bits. She left the rest of the books intact.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

All of my goldens were uneventful.....for the most part....Artemis did eat half of his fathers birthday cake.....
HOWEVER, I had a basenji many moons ago and what a terror that child was. I swear she was put on this earth to prove what a bad mommy I was. Wren would chew my panties and any slacks or jeans that were available....crotch only. I finally broke down and crated her....first day, I put her in her crate, go to work, come home and she'd gotten out and finished off a couple more pieces of my wardrobe (too bad torn up jeans weren't the style back then). After a second day closely resembling the first, I put her in the crate and "went to work". Actually I peeked in the window and waited. Little sh*t stuck her paw out and smacked the closure tab until it flipped up and stuck....out she comes....SOOOOO.....next day, Mommy gets smart and puts a padlock on the gate.....I've got this....until I get home and the TOP is open! Add padlock number two.....she thinks she can outsmart me....I don't think so....well it WORKED....sorta.....although Wren couldn't get OUT....she certainly could pull things in with her. Throw rug, in pieces.....coaster off end table,no longer a coaster....and last but certainly not least....she got ahold of the cord to my adding machine, pulled the plug out of the wall, pulled the machine as close to her crate as she could get it an proceeded to SHRED the cord to within an inch of the machine.....and I mean SHRED. I've never seen such teeny, tiny pieces of copper in my life. Final Score Wren -100, Mommy - 0! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## T&G (Feb 28, 2013)

That is too funny about Wren! She was one sneaky little pup!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

My girl Tiger destroyed a 10' tall lilac bush, the garden, siding on the house, pulled cabled out of the walls, chewed holes in the drywall, dug massive holes in the gravel driveway, and ate the carpeting and pad.

Countersurfers can always eat an amazing variety of food. My puppy Lucy ate a package of pita bread and a container of margarine one night. She's eaten leather leashes. The other day she ate an entire 2.5# bag of dog treats. 

Then of course I wonder what really happens to all those squeakers?


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Annie was horrible at eating everything. She was crated until she was 9! Once when I was moving from an apartment into my house, I decided to leave her out the last night. Woke up in the morning and looked across the room and she was just laying by the wall so nice and calm. Put on my glasses and saw she had taken the cable that stuck out of the wall 4" out and chewed on the cover and drywall! What a naughty girl! She has also gotten into rat poison, horse hooves that were trimmed (got Giardia), etc!


----------

